# request: List of shader 2.0 games



## HiddenStupid (Oct 15, 2007)

request: List of games that has pixel shader model 2.0 from 2004 and up.

So far I know is:

- Rainbow Six: Lockdown
- Titan Quest
- Two Worlds
- Dark Messiah
- Battlefield 2
- Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
- Doom 3
- Quake 4
- SiN Episodes: Emergence
- Far Cry
- King Kong
- Alpha Prime
- Magna cum Laude
- Playboy: The Mansion
- Singles: Flirt Up your Life

Do you know more?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2007)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 
Halo 2 
Neverwinter Nights 2 
Stubbs The Zombie 
Supreme Commander
Vanguard: Saga of Heroes 
Resident Evil 4 
Onimusha 3: Demon Siege 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 
Company of Heroes 

And their are a lot of other games out their that will run on GPU that have Pixel Shader 2.0 and below like Half Life 2.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Oct 15, 2007)

I mean games that has a good shade3 2.0.... like ummm..... Two Worlds has a good shader 2.0 graphic... and ummm.... Alpha Prime has a good looking shader 2.0 graphic.

Ghost Recon advance warfighter looks terrible in shader 2.0 graphic.... its more specialize on shader 3.0

and onimusha 3 demon seige is for pc also? I never knew that.... thanks for the list .... anyone have more feel free to list


----------



## JC316 (Oct 15, 2007)

F.E.A.R, Prey, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Black and white 2, Deus Ex Invisible war. Nearly every game past 2004 has PS 2.0.


----------



## ktr (Oct 15, 2007)

All the Source games that I can think of.


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Stronghold 2 uses shader 2


----------

